# Full-thickness skin graft AND Cartilage Composite graft



## kellilynn (Jan 26, 2018)

I was wanting to get some input if it's appropriate to bill both CPT 15260 (full-thickness skin graft) and CPT 15760 (composite graft) for the following repair following a MOHS procedure:

Type of repair: CONCHAL BOWL FULL THICKNESS SKIN AND CARTILAGE (COMPOSITE) GRAFT
A full thickness skin and cartilage composite graft was excised from the conchal bowl donor site. The graft was trimmed to fit the recipient site, the underlying cartilage was fenestrated to allow imbibition on the graft, and sutured onto the recipient site with 5-0 fast absorbing gut basting sutures and 6-0 prolene running sutures at the periphery of the graft.   Hemostasis in the donor site was achieved with spot electrocoagulation, and the donor site was allowed to heal by granulation.

Per NCCI, these two codes are not bundled; however the definition of a composite graft seems to encompass a full-thickness skin graft causing confusion and uncertainty that it's correct to code both.

Thank you!


----------

